# please help me confirm the sex my p. metallica.. thanks



## toidy (Jan 11, 2011)

it's giving me a headache. please help me..
will really appreciate your opinions..

TIA

3rd day post molt pics:

it's about 3.5" LS..

ventral view:






dorsal view:


----------



## Spidershane1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Its definetly 100% without a doubt, a tarantula. You're welcome.


----------



## toidy (Jan 11, 2011)

Spidershane1 said:


> Its definetly 100% without a doubt, a tarantula. You're welcome.


wow! really?????? thanks


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 11, 2011)

This might be helpful:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=196518


----------



## toidy (Jan 11, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> This might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=196518


thanks for the link. really aprreciate it. actually, bosing is my friend. we both live in the philippines. to tell you the truth, we really have a hard time sexing our p. mets that's why we posted the pics here.


----------



## toidy (Jan 11, 2011)

honestly need your opinions.. TIA


----------



## brachybaum (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, P. Metallicas are by far the hardest pokies to sex :wall:.  Honestly to me looks male, ventral and dorsal.  I have what I think is a female but my camera won't take a good close picture otherwise I would post it.


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know how to dorsal sex, but ventrally I think it looks male.


----------



## smallara98 (Jan 12, 2011)

How big is the thing. Size might help.


----------



## toidy (Jan 12, 2011)

smallara98 said:


> How big is the thing. Size might help.


about 3.5".. thanks


----------



## codykrr (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not a pro with pokies.  But Id say male as well.  Also the dorsal stripe suggests this too.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 13, 2011)

I dunno, I've read that dorsal sexing for (young) P. metallicas isn't reliable,  (source 1, source 2, source 3).

I'm going to go against the grain and say *female* for this one, as it looks nothing like my male (which is 4", close to the OPs spider's size), and more closely resembles my female with both book lung orientation and furrow shape. I also don't see any obvious epiandrous fusillae in the OPs pic. Here's some pics of my pair to compare:

Male P. metallica (about 4")






Female P. metallica (about 5")






This one was taken by *Koh_* before she molted (she was 4.5" at the time), when I asked for a ventral shot. It looks a lot like OPs ventral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jan 13, 2011)

*100% Female*

Peocilotheria metallica 100% percent female.




                                 Jose Berrios
                                 Exoskeleton Invertebrates:drool:


----------



## Bosing (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, I'm gonna hijack my friend's thread and include a photo of mine.

Most of the guys who replied in my thread say its male.  Guess I'd put it here for comparison.


----------



## toidy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hobo said:


> Female P. metallica (about 5")


looks just like my p. met's ventral view when i looked at her this morning. hope she really is a female


----------



## Bosing (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck toidy!


----------



## 2bears (Jan 15, 2011)

*rude behavior*

Tridy ask a question about his pokies sex, then somebody gets on here and tells him it a tarantula, we should be trying to help each other for the better
of the hobby...not be rude
2Bears


----------



## toidy (Jan 15, 2011)

2bears said:


> Toidy ask a question about his pokies sex, then somebody gets on here and tells him it a tarantula, we should be trying to help each other for the better
> of the hobby...not be rude
> 2Bears


it's ok man.. some people are just not what you expect them to be. thanks for noticing though.


----------

